# Lyn Weber Bean Cellars: Shorty



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have had my eye on these for some time. They have been out of stock for a while but notification came last week that another batch had been made ready for ordering via the LW website. Order placed last Friday and they arrived this Friday, all the way from Japan!

They are superb, they really are - and so they should be. This was an extravagent purchase but if there's one thing I have decided recently is (apart from 'buy well, buy once') that you can't take it with you . . .

Here's the great unpacking . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here they are having been filled with 15.2g of beans and space has been found on the shelf . . .



















These are the 'shorty' version, they will hold up to about 18g


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

To appease those who think beans shouldn't see the light of day we have devised these nifty little sleeves . . . more designs to follow (once we've . . . . 'been' and acquired some more inner tubes)! Patent Pending


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much do these come in at delivered to the  now?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> How much do these come in at delivered to the  now?


$285 (just checked, they are out of stock again now).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> $285 (just checked, they are out of stock again now).


Are they made from unicorns by leprechauns?


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

That is one insane amount of cash, but I do note that sensibly price commercial plastic versions without the wood block are available for $44 - might be worth a bulk buy for all the soon-to-be single dosers waiting for a niche grinder...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

They are expensive (although I don't want to get into a debate about why they should be that price, I personally can see why) and if I make any comment about price I am not trying to justify buying them! BUT . . . A friend here regularly takes her family of 5 for a meal at a nearby pub which usually comes to £200 with drinks. Just saying . . . !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grahamg said:


> That is one insane amount of cash, but I do note that sensibly price commercial plastic versions without the wood block are available for $44 - might be worth a bulk buy for all the soon-to-be single dosers waiting for a niche grinder...


They are a good buy, same valve tops as the glass ones. I was tempted, to be honest.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Dear Mildred

if you like them, and don't mind having to fill up test / sample tubes, then more power to you.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I normally don't comment when I see stuff like this, but I think I have to. If I were designing a bean cellar, this is absolutely not what I would design. By decanting beans into tubes, you already create extra airspace, then there is far too much airspace at the top. This means the beans exposure to oxygen is hugely increased because of the multiple tubes and small amounts of beans and staling will also increase. The valve is a weakness and unnecessary for such a small amount of beans I have done experiments on sealed bottles and I have never had one explode, just a slight hiss.

I do have a bean cellar design in mind that eliminates all these problems and have had for many years...but at this point, I'm not going to share (in case I want to do it myself). I should really check the patents as well.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mildred , surely there can be nothing else for you to buy !

YOLO

except beans and volvic ;-) of course


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I see your point(s), DavecUK. And there's definitely a gap in the market.

These are designed for 18g which would about fill them full. I am using a 15g basket presently. Mine will be filled each morning for use that day, they are not going to be used for storing beans.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> Mildred , surely there can be nothing else for you to buy !
> 
> YOLO
> 
> except beans and volvic ;-) of course


Hehe! No, that's it now! I could tell you we spent the last 14 years (until last year) working our socks off, rarely going out or spending much at all . . . .

Goong to order some beans now


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What is that grinder?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> What is that grinder?


Truly shocked!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Syenitic said:


> Truly shocked!


Never heard of that


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Mildred , surely there can be nothing else for you to buy !


Nooooo! If Mildred doesn't get any new kit I'll have to revert to buying stuff myself to get that thrill. The girl has saved me a fortune and created some solid entertainment these few months.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotford said:


> What is that grinder?


It's my Monolith


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Scotford said:


> What is that grinder?


Proves the signature is toooooooooooo long (smiley face)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

MildredM said:


> It's my Monolith


Ohhhhhhhh. Any good?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


>


Surely with all your kit, luck just doesn't get a lookin .....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Nooooo! If Mildred doesn't get any new kit I'll have to revert to buying stuff myself to get that thrill. The girl has saved me a fortune and created some solid entertainment these few months.


Hoho! Your turn very soon . . . I can live off your thrills for a bit! And please can you keep calling me 'girl', I like it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. Any good?


Yes! I would go so far as to say it's perfect. It suits me down to the ground!!!

Seriously, it really is not only wonderfully designed and built, and is a pleasure to use, it is producing the best shots we've ever known.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Yes! I would go so far as to say it's perfect. It suits me down to the ground!!!
> 
> Seriously, it really is not only wonderfully designed and built, and is a pleasure to use, it is producing the best shots we've ever known.


But is it as good as a niche!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> But is it as good as a niche!


I think the Monolith would make a better doorstop


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

My Bean Cellar, ready to be loaded for the next couple of days. Note "D" for "Decaf" on the first three on the left.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I think the Monolith would make a better doorstop









You can buy a Lotus for under fifty grand, but Ferrari hasn't gone out of business yet.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> I think the Monolith would make a better doorstop


I think you need to mind I don't drop it on your toe (in our virtual world)!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> But is it as good as a niche!


I will leave it up to you to judge . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I think the Monolith would make a better doorstop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the comparison would be more Toyota Aygo v McLaren . . . Both get you from A to B at reasonable speeds and comfort . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Has anyone seen the lovely home fashioned bean cellar set on HB? A block of wood, drilled out, charred, sealed and then filled with glass vials with cork tops.

The glass vials here are similar to the ones used (they only seem to be available in America) and a block of wood could soon be drilled out, or a test tube stand may bed just the thing!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

I got a load some years ago for storing fretsaw blades....

There may be some here. https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Specimen+Tube&_sacat=0


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Shame specimen tubes don't come in brown glass/opaque. That HB cellar sounds good, are the glass tubes fully surrounded by wood?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I will leave it up to you to judge . . .


If I could get my hands on one I would, the kafatek is probably the best single dosing conic out there, and it looks amazing and you can buy one right now! (Almost)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Has anyone seen the lovely home fashioned bean cellar set on HB? A block of wood, drilled out, charred, sealed and then filled with glass vials with cork tops.
> 
> The glass vials here are similar to the ones used (they only seem to be available in America) and a block of wood could soon be drilled out, or a test tube stand may bed just the thing!


This sounds like a job for @jimbojohn55


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> My Bean Cellar, ready to be loaded for the next couple of days. Note "D" for "Decaf" on the first three on the left.


Blimey. The things you forget you once owned . These were great for their original purpose.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> This sounds like a job for @jimbojohn55


easy - might have to grind down a flatbit to get the right size for the vials, not too loose or tight, also would look better with a cork in each one, I also suspect they burnt finished the wood as they damaged the surface while drilling.

I will have a go at this just for the shiggles


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> easy - might have to grind down a flatbit to get the right size for the vials, not too loose or tight, also would look better with a cork in each one, I also suspect they burnt finished the wood as they damaged the surface while drilling.
> 
> I will have a go at this just for the Shiggles


With the Niche s/d grinder being so popular you could have quite a queue next year @jimbojohn55


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If anyone is interested the wooden block, or 'caddy', is solid Maple wood. Looking at the info on the LW Website it has been hand crafted by the Double-Double Furniture Co of Japan. They indeed make some stunning stuff from furniture to wooden cutlery. Nothing mass produced here.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Has anyone seen the lovely home fashioned bean cellar set on HB? A block of wood, drilled out, charred, sealed and then filled with glass vials with cork tops.
> 
> The glass vials here are similar to the ones used (they only seem to be available in America) and a block of wood could soon be drilled out, or a test tube stand may bed just the thing!


My wife does beauty Therapy and mixes her own stuff as well, she buys her glass/plastic ware from Ampulla, but there are other suppliers, especially lab glassware suppliers which have most stuff.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100mm-x-25mm-glass-test-tubes-with-stoppers-pack-of-5/381975078490?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D46150%26meid%3D28446d912d9f42c2bd4d88e4a34eedc6%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D331861556995&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEST-TUBE-STAND-Z-TYPE-/152661791351?hash=item238b5a1277:g:eg8AAOSwLVZV5xM~

Even test tube stands if you went for round bottom tubes. The l;ab supply shop is truly a thing of wonderment.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

been looking into the sourcing of the glass tubes - need some trials with different sizes - the Lynn ones are 30mm dia and 150mm long, not easy to get hold of but 30mm x200mm are easier to get hold of, as are 25mm dia tubes.

The lynn ones come with a degassing lid (prob suitable for freshly roasted)? having said that I would have thought a cork would let some out - will keep thinking, as paying almost $300 seems a little excessive.

wood wise I think this is crying out for English oak, wink wink Niche


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> been looking into the sourcing of the glass tubes - need some trials with different sizes - the Lynn ones are 30mm dia and 150mm long, not easy to get hold of but 30mm x200mm are easier to get hold of, as are 25mm dia tubes.
> 
> The lynn ones come with a degassing lid (prob suitable for freshly roasted)? having said that I would have thought a cork would let some out - will keep thinking, as paying almost $300 seems a little excessive.
> 
> wood wise I think this is crying out for English oak, wink wink Niche


I have just emailed a friend who works in pharmaceuticals to see if anything is available. If I get anywhere I will let you know. I think cork tops would be perfect.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I have just emailed a friend who works in pharmaceuticals to see if anything is available. If I get anywhere I will let you know. I think cork tops would be perfect.


Wine making equipment comes to mind. I have several air-locks for letting out gas, and stopping vinegar flies in.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> But is it as good as a niche!


Did you ever get your hands on a Niche and Monolith to compare the output, @coffeechap ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@Deeenz Nuuutz here's the thread on the LW bean cellars


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Did you ever get your hands on a Niche and Monolith to compare the output, @coffeechap ?


 @MildredM I have the Niche but not the monolith


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> @MildredM I have the Niche but not the monolith


Sounds like a forum day is on the cards. Monolith v Niche v the rest.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

@MildredM What's the maximum weight of medium roasted beans that each 'shorty' tube can hold?

I'm guessing that light roasted beans are slightly heavier than medium roasted? If so, what maximum weight of light roasted beans can you get into each tube?

Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> @MildredM What's the maximum weight of medium roasted beans that each 'shorty' tube can hold?
> 
> I'm guessing that light roasted beans are slightly heavier than medium roasted? If so, what maximum weight of light roasted beans can you get into each tube?
> 
> Thanks


I would guess 18g of a darker roast. Mine always have 15g in and it has happened twice where the light roast, in conjunction with huge beans, brought them almost to the top. Usually there's a gap of just 10mm or so between the surface of beans and the underside of the cap.

I can try 18g next time I have something a bit darker.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I would guess 18g of a darker roast. Mine always have 15g in and it has happened twice where the light roast, in conjunction with huge beans, brought them almost to the top. Usually there's a gap of just 10mm or so between the surface of beans and the underside of the cap.
> 
> I can try 18g next time I have something a bit darker.


Thanks for the reply. I'm guessing if you could get 18g of a dark roast in each one, then 18g of a medium or light roast will easily fit with room to spare?

I' m going to order some soon so just wondering what size is best to order. 'Tall' size would easily accommodate with no concerns but then I dose 18g of medium beans most of the time so that may leave a little too much headroom in the tube for oxygen. So i'm thinking the 'Shorty' may be the better option but just want to be sure of how much weight of medium roasted I could fit in there.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

As previously mentioned, I roast very, very dark and was unable to fit my customary 16g of beans into a Lyn Weber shorty (30x125mm) but I fill a Lyn Weber 'Commercial' caddy (33.4 x 125.5mm) almost to the top.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm guessing if you could get 18g of a dark roast in each one, then 18g of a medium or light roast will easily fit with room to spare?
> 
> I' m going to order some soon so just wondering what size is best to order. 'Tall' size would easily accommodate with no concerns but then I dose 18g of medium beans most of the time so that may leave a little too much headroom in the tube for oxygen. So i'm thinking the 'Shorty' may be the better option but just want to be sure of how much weight of medium roasted I could fit in there.


Looks like 'shorty' are not available at present . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thinking about it, if you have any doubts about 18g fitting then maybe it would be better to go for Tall Boy (are we allowed to call them that these days?)


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you both. I think I'll go with the 'Tall Boy' (that doesn't sound right at all does it) just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Thank you both. I think I'll go with the 'Tall Boy' (that doesn't sound right at all does it) just to be on the safe side.


Oooh exciting!!

(no, not on the same day but was announced Kleenex are dumping Man Size tissues for Big Ones, or something like that)!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, you can't call big tissues Man size any more, as women may also have big noses too. I'm not sure whose big nose might be put more out of joint! It's beginning to sound like Life of Brian... oi, big nose! They're to be known henceforth as "gender fluid wipes" (ewww that sounds even worse LOL!)

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Cellars showing 15g v 18g of beans for reference


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks Mildred! I'm proper unsure what size to go for now


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Could you get some of each size? Or if you went for the larger size, is there something that could be put in on top of the beans to displace the small amount of excess air? Not sure what, cut down cork, wad of cotton wool or something? Is there any noticeable difference I taste from storing one dose of beans with a cubic inch of headroom?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine obviously have a gap. I don't really think it's any more air than would be in an opened/re-sealed bag of beans. Mine are done in the morning and by evening the cellars are empty.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> That is one insane amount of cash, but I do note that sensibly price commercial plastic versions without the wood block are available for $44 - might be worth a bulk buy for all the soon-to-be single dosers waiting for a niche grinder...


About £75 after shipping cost.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The commercial ones are what I have. I got a discount by buying two sets. I find that I can get 16g of very dark (and therefore very light weight) beans in one with a minimal air gap.

A forum member made me a delightful 3x4 caddy wooden holder.

They were perfect for dosing my Titus and are now ideal for my Niche.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

@MildredM Did you have to pay customs charges when you purchased your bean cellars and caddy?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> @MildredM Did you have to pay customs charges when you purchased your bean cellars and caddy?


No, they just arrived. But it is hit and miss - I think we were just lucky that day.


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Kyle T said:


> About £75 after shipping cost.


I was looking to get some also to transport into work as I have changed the way I do coffee in there.

However, $44 look great and I was expecting about a $20 charge for shipping. If it got stopped at customs I would take the hit.

I then added them to my basket and the price shot up to $183. Seriously! $140 for shipping


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Paul K said:


> I was looking to get some also to transport into work as I have changed the way I do coffee in there.
> 
> However, $44 look great and I was expecting about a $20 charge for shipping. If it got stopped at customs I would take the hit.
> 
> I then added them to my basket and the price shot up to $183. Seriously! $140 for shipping


Would you be interested in going halves? I'm only wanting 6. Also for transporting to work.

BTW, shipping is actually about $77


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Would you be interested in going halves? I'm only wanting 6. Also for transporting to work.
> 
> BTW, shipping is actually about $77


Pm sent


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just a quick update on this thread. Nothing much surprises me these days - until I get this . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

15g in every one. Look at the HasBeans!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> 15g in every one. Look at the HasBeans!


A great representation of the density of different beans!

The lid of the one with the roast label doesn't look like it's on quite right.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I just sat that lid on to take the pic before I opened it (I'd just finished weighing) for our morning cuppa @ashroc


----------



## Carman (Feb 26, 2019)

Mildred,

did i I miss it r did you get word back from your friend about medical supply vials?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> 15g in every one. Look at the HasBeans!


A very interesting photo. For the 5 cellars that we can just see. What are the coffees and roasters for each one, because it's key information to put it in context..

Clearly there is a big difference in density, half the amount for the same weight...have you any thoughts as to why this is?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I will do another pics later with the names of roaster/beans


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I will do another pics later with the names of roaster/beans


This has the makings of a competition. I couldn't but there will be forum members that could...although you have already given away Has Bean as a nice starter.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Left is HH BonBon, a blend. Then middle is Barn's Rwanda Huey Montain, a natural espresso roast. And the big beans are HasBeans Nicaragua washed red pamamara - the lightest roast of the bunch.


----------

